# Royal viv - jungle ruin theme



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Just completed this project for a young royal. She will be moving in very soon. Nothing new about the techniques - the usual poly/grout etc. The roots were made using twists of newspaper for the big chunky ones on the hide, and in some cases a childrens clay - it dries but it stays a bit flexible so they won't snap easily.


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

i like  gd job


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats so smart!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Awww your royal is gonna love that!! good job hun :2thumb:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments - I can't wait to introduce her to it tomorrow - lots of hidey places for her :flrt:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well done thats awesome


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow fantastic!!!!!:gasp:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thats awesome:2thumb:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you - there's almost no room for the snake though - it's a good job royals like a smaller space but I'll definitely have to move her out when she grows a bit more!! 
I'm obsessed with doing these at the moment but it's such a bummer waiting for the grout to dry :whistling2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Evie said:


> Thank you - there's almost no room for the snake though - it's a good job royals like a smaller space but I'll definitely have to move her out when she grows a bit more!!
> I'm obsessed with doing these at the moment but it's such a bummer waiting for the grout to dry :whistling2:


how big is it? I've got a stack of 3 3 x 20" I am thinking of doing next for my royals. Or shall I do the Cresties? arrrgghh all decisions! :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

quizicalkat said:


> how big is it? I've got a stack of 3 3 x 20" I am thinking of doing next for my royals. Or shall I do the Cresties? arrrgghh all decisions! :lol2:


It's a 3ft viv and the snake is only about 14" so a bit to go before I need to worry. 
Do them all at once - then you have something to do instead of watching grout dry :2thumb:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Evie said:


> It's a 3ft viv and the snake is only about 14" so a bit to go before I need to worry.
> Do them all at once - then you have something to do instead of watching grout dry :2thumb:


:lol2: except I would need to find ahome for 3 snakies for at least 4-6 weeks and probably longer - not always got the energy to do it! Think I'm going to make it look like one tree is growing up through the whole viv though - If I can :hmm:


----------

